# building a diy carbondoser ext500



## wagz (Aug 6, 2012)

I ordered some plants from aquariumplants.com and decided to try their internal 500 reactor after talking to them. They made it seem like they engineered it high tech and it is miles ahead of anything out there. Here are pics.

http://i1154.photobucket.com/albums/...3/5ad25568.jpg
http://i1154.photobucket.com/albums/...3/8e581f1c.jpg
http://i1154.photobucket.com/albums/...3/5824acdb.jpg

This is obviously nothing more than dozens of threads about building your own out of a vacuum tube and power-head. They didn't even try to look all that professional, looks like the tore the hole in the bottom. for $45, I'm sending it back.

So I looked at the cerge design, and it appears they have copied this as well, for their corbondoser ext 500, adapting a power head to it. Same one as internal, rio 90. This uses same house filter, but clear, and they seal the power cord opening somehow. would take out the 90 degree bends.

Question would be this: problem with reactor is decreasing flow from canister. I have a fluval 406 which rates at 383 gph.
OK so you have 300+ going into reactor. But then at the bottom of the reactor you have a 85 gph rio 90 sealed to the outlet. Am I right that there is no way for the outflow into the tank to be any more than 85gph whether you have a fluval 206 or some fx5 super pusher hooked up?
Am I wrong about this? How could anymore gph be put into the tank, and that just doesn't seem to be enough. Or do I have this all wrong and I'm missing something? I would like to build this reactor, with a rio pump for $15, house filter container $25 pulse pvc, fittings etc. but why would I want to decrease output of canister to 85gph max, unless I'm an engineering idiot about the flow issue.

Thanks.


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=165975

I'm using the Eheim 2262 filter.


----------

